# Catalina on 5,1 MacPro



## Dewdman42 (Feb 1, 2020)

Dosdude has a new Catalina patcher out now. I just wanted to report that I installed Catlina on my 5,1 Mac Pro (on a spare partition in order to test it out). It was easy to install with DosDude's patcher and it seems to be working 100%. I do not plan to transition to Catalina at this time, but I may occasionally try out some of my key software there over time and see how it goes. I'm also still waiting for ALL of my software to give a green light about Catalina, which still isn't quite there yet.

But anyway, if anyone was wondering or worried about being able to run Catalina on the 5,1, I think don't worry, seems to work fine with DosDude's patcher.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Feb 6, 2020)

DosDude keeps those old Mac Pros running and relevant.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 6, 2020)

for sure. Its kind of ridiculous that Apple has dropped support for the 5,1 honestly. 

Anyway, even though Catalina seems to run perfectly fine, I have since done an analysis of how much software I have that may not run on Catalina (yet) and the list is actually huge. Some items are things I seriously rarely if ever use anyway, so probably can live without, but I don't see any point in living without anything, until I am forced to upgrade for some benefit I need in the future, which right now there is none, only downsides for upgrading. 

Sweetwater's list of compabilities still has a lot of even prominent stuff listed as "don't upgrade yet". By the time everyone catches up the next OSX version will be out. So anyway, I have no plans to go to Catalina, not on this mac or any new mac. But I just wanted to see how well it works JUST IN CASE. And it turns out, Catalina seems to run fine. Looks like Dosdude has to include some kind of built-in audio hack...making this officially a hackintosh. But it works. 

I reckon some day I will buy a new mac or something in a couple of years and its nice to know that I could retire this 5,1 to office duty or VePro server or something...and able to run Catalina if I want.. Eventually, Apple is going to do something that requires Catalina to get the newest LogicPro, and that is when the rubber will hit the road for me.


----------

